#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Εντός ορίων οικισμοί και δασαρχείο. Τι γίνεται όταν μπερδεύονται αυτά;

## kritwnas

Καλησπερα συναδελφοι, Θελω τη βοηθεια σας πανω σε ενα προβλημα που μου εχει προκύψει.

Ηθελα  να εκδώσω αδεια δόμησης σε εναν οικισμο, οριοθετημενο με αποφαση  νομαρχη το 1987 συμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ 181δ/24-4-1985 και ολες τις μετεπειτα  αναθεωρησεις του ( ΦΕΚ 133δ/27-2-1987 , ΦΕΚ του 1989 κτλπ.). Στους όρους  δόμησης αναφέρεται οτι δασαρχειο απαιτειται μονο μετα απο την κρίση(!)  του πολεοδομικου γραφειου της περιοχης. Κανοντας την άιτηση και  περιμένοντας να βγει η αποφαση πραξης, ειχα ετοιμαζει ηδη πληρη φακελο  για την πολεοδομια με το σκεπτικο οτι και τα διπλανα οικοπεδα ηταν ηδη  κτισμενα τη δεκαετια του '90 ! Οταν πηρα να ρωτησω ποτε θα βγει η  αποφαση, μου απαντησανε οτι απο το χαρτη που εχουν του 1945 θεωρειτε  δασικο το οικοπεδο μου!! Εκανα αιτηση να αποσυρω το φακελο πρωτου  χαρακτηριστει και βρω πιο πολυ τον μπελα μου , αλλα τωρα τι μπορω να  κανω?

1.Ολα τα Φεκ λενε μεσα πως δεν υφισταται δασικο ή αναδασωτεο μερος σε οριοθετημενους οικισμους. 

2. οι άλλοι πως βγαλανε αδεια? δεν ειχε κριση τοτε η πολεοδομια?

3  συμφωνα με νεο ΣΧΟΟΑΠ η περιοχη ειναι χαρακτηρισμενη σαν ΠΟΑ3 (οικισμος  με θεσμοθετημενα ορια) και δειχνει ακριβως τον οικισμο και τις περιοχες  που ειναι αναδασωτεες εκτος αυτου.





Τι κινησεις να κανω πιστευετε? θελω τη βοηθεια σας πανω σε αυτο.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς δεν έχει σημασία πώς έβγαλαν άδεια οι άλλοι. Θα μπορούσαν να έβγαλαν παράνομα άδεια οι άλλοι και οι άδειες τους να ανακληθούν αν θεωρήσει η Υ.ΔΟΜ. ότι συντρέχει λόγος.

Εφόσον υπάρχει ΦΕΚ ( ποιο; ) που αναφέρει ότι σε οριοθετημένους οικισμούς δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε δασικές ή αναδασωτέες εκτάσεις τότε με το ΦΕΚ αυτό παραμάσχαλα πηγαίνεις στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. και τους το δείχνεις.
Αν επιμένουν μπορείς να προσφύγεις στο ΣΥ.ΠΟ.Θ.Α..

----------


## asak

Επίσης η απόφαση Νομάρχη διοικητικά - νομικά είναι "υποδεέστερη"  μπροστά σε Υ.Α ή Π.Δ. και το περιεχόμενό της όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό είναι δευτερευούσης σημασίας σε σύγκριση με αποφάσεις υψηλόβαθμων.

----------


## kritwnas

Το δασαρχείο εκει παταει, οτι ειναι αποφαση Νομαρχη βαση του ΦΕΚ του 85 και οτι επρεπε για να μη ζητειται δασαρχειο να ειχαν βγει οι οροι δομησης με ΦΕΚ , αφου ειχαν παρει πρωτα την εγκριση τους. Τωρα που βγηκε το ΣΧΟΟΑΠ με ΦΕΚ και ισχύει αυτο, λετε να με καλυπτει? Να παω σε πολεοδομια να τους ρωτησω?(σιγουρα θα μου πουν οιτι δε με καλυπτει για να ειναι και αυτοι καλυμενοι). Να παω στο ΥΠΕΚΑ ? σε ποιο τμημα του ομως να ρωτησω? 
Χαρη σε ολα τα ΦΕΚ των οριοθετημενων οικισμων αναφερεται οτι δεν μπορει να υπαρχει δασικο ή αναδασωτεο τμημα.

----------

